# حديقة الديناصورات



## nonogirl89 (11 يوليو 2008)

منذ بلايين السنين وقبل ظهور الإنسان على الأرض كانت هناك زواحف ضخمة عملاقة تعيش على سطح الأرض سميت بالديناصورات وكلمة ديناصور تعنى السحلية المرعبة  
وقد وجدت هياكل عظمية لديناصورات تراوح طولها بين عشرين وثـلاثين متراً , كذلك عثر على آثار أقدامها متحجرة في الصخور .
 ومن الغريب أنه بالرغم من ضخامة الديناصورات وشكلها المرعب إلا أن أضخم أنواعها يأكل النباتات وهناك بعضها فقط يأكل اللحوم . ويعتقد العلماء أن الديناصورات كانت تعمر طويلاً كما هي حال بعض الزواحف في عصرنا , مثل السلحفاة التى قد تعمر مئة عام وقد إختفت تلك الحيوانات الضخمة منذ ملايين السنين ومازال إختفائها لغز يحير العلماء حتى وقتنا هذا .؟


االديناصور





الديناصور حيوان فقاري ساد في النظام البيئي الأرضي لأكثر من 160 مليون سنة . أول الديناصورات ظهر قبل حوالي 230 مليون سنة خلت أما آخر الديناصورات على ظهر الأرض فاختفت في حادثة انقراض كارثية ، في نهاية العصر الكريتاسي . قبل 65 مليون سنة . يعتبر الخبراء الآن الطيور الجديثة الأحفاد المباشرين المتحدرين من الديناصورات الثيروبودية .

منذ أن تم وصف الديناصور للمرة الأولى في القرن التاسع عشر لقيت هياكل الديناصورات المستحاثية اهتماما واسعا من المتحف على امتداد العالم . أصبح الديناصور جزءا من ثقافة العالم و اكتسب شعبية واسعة منذ ذلك الحين ، بالذات بين الأطفال . و كثيرا ما استخدم في الكتب الأكثر مبيعا و في أفلام الخيال العلمي و أهمها : " الحديقة الجوراسية " Jurassic Park .

في الاستخدام غير الرسمي (غير العلمي) يتم استخدام مصطلح "ديناصور" من اجل الإشارة إلى كل زاحف قبل تاريخي ، مثل بيليكوسور pelycosaur ديميترودون Dimetrodon ، و البتيروسور المجنح ، و إشثيوسور ichthyosaur المائي ، و بليسيوسور plesiosaur و موساسور mosasaur ، مع أن جميع هذه الكائنات عمليا و علميا ليست ديناصورات .


التصنيف العلمي للديناصور:






المملكة: حيوانات

الشعبة: حبليات

الطائفة (الصف): الزواحف


فوق رتبة: الديناصورات

من انواع الديناصورات التى عاشت على سطح الأرض :

1-التيرانوصور:




حيوان مرعب لم يعرف له التاريخ مثيلاً 
يعتبر التيرانوصور من أكبر الزواحف الأرضية آكلات اللحوم,والتيرانوصور يعنى السحلية شديدة الضراوة وهو يشبه التنين ، بلغ طوله خمسة عشر متراً تقريباً وإرتفاعه ستة أمتار ووزنه سبعة أطنان .والتيرانوصور له قدمان طويلتان قويتان ذوات مخالب حادة يسير عليهما , وذراعاه قصيرتان وله ذيل لحمى عضلى غليظ ممتد يدب به علي الأرض في بطء كما يفعل الكانجرو 
التيرانوصور حيوان شرس له أنياب حادة يزيد طول كل منها علي 20 سنتيميتر وقد اعتمد عليها في افتراس ضحيته , فيضرب بأنيابه الحادة الفريسة ويقضى عليها. 
وكانت أنثى التيرانوصور تبيض في الرمال أو في أعشاش من الطين , لكننا لا نعرف شيىء عما إذا كانت تحضن البيض أم لا , كذلك لا نعلم شيىء عن فترة الحضانة التى تعقب خروج التيرانوصورات من البيضة .


2-الألتراساوروس:




حيوان الألتراساوروس أو الساوروس العملاق يعد أضخم حيوان برى عرفته الأرض منذ أن خلق الله الحياه علي سطحها . وتدل العظام التي عثر عليها لهذا الحيوان العملاق علي أن وزنه قد تراوح بين 100 -140 طناًوأن طوله حوالى 30 متراً في حين كان إرتفاعه يزيد عن 17 متراً 

3-الديبلودوكيوس:




4-الديلوفوصور Dilophosaurus




5-السكوميمس ((التمساح الجبار))




6-الكريلفصور (السحلية ذات الخوذة المجمدة)




7-تريسراتبس (ثلاثى القرون)





انقراض الديناصورات:






إن اختفاء حيوانات عملاقة مثل الديناصورات أمر محير دفع العلماء إلي إستنتاج النظريات التى تفسر إختفاء الديناصورات فظهرت عدة نظريات تفسر ذلك بشكل علمي مدعم بالألة من تلك النظريات 
نظرية تبرهن علي سقوط ما من الفضاء علي سطح الأرض هذا الشيء ضخم جداً, أدى إرتطامه بالأرض إلي سحق كميات هائلة من الصخور والتربة إلي ذرات دقيقة من الغبار انتشرت في السماء وامتدت لأميال وأميال ولابد أن الغبار غطى الكرة الأرضية كلها فحجب أشعة الشمس من الوصول إلى الأرض ما أدى إلي موت النباتات التى كانت الديناصورات آكلة النباتات تعتمد عليهافماتت تلك الحيوانات بعدما لم تجد ما تقتات به 
مما برهن للعلماء صدق نظريتهم أنهم عندما درسوا بعض الأحجار التى يزيد عمرها عن 65 مليون عام وجدوا أنها تحتوى على عنصر نادر وهو عنصر الإريديوم ولفت نظرهم أن هذه الأحجار ظهرت علي الأرض فى نفس الوقت الذى إختفت فيه الديناصورات أو بعد موتها مباشرة  .
وهناك عدة نظريات أخرى .....

يتبع بالمزيد من المعلومات والصور عن الديناصورات


----------



## challenger (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حديقة الديناصورات*

*بتعرف أخي nonogirl89 أنا بمووووووووووووت بالعلم ده ! :w00t:

أنا ححمل الموضوع على الجهاز

صور رائعة فعلا ً !!
:ura1:  ​*


----------



## just member (12 يوليو 2008)

*الله *
*منتهى الجمال *
*ميرسى خااااالص على الموضوع الرااااااااااااائع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Ramzi (12 يوليو 2008)

يا سلام يا كوكي
ايه العلم ده كله
بعدين وين زمان ما قرأنالك موضوووع

وفعلا انا هضطر اسرق المقال لاني بحد بحب الحاجات دي


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حديقة الديناصورات*

موضوع راااااااااااااااائع جدا يانونو 
تسلم ايدك 
وفى انتظار المزيد عن الديناصورات 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى جدا على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## nonogirl89 (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حديقة الديناصورات*



challenger قال:


> *بتعرف أخي nonogirl89 أنا بمووووووووووووت بالعلم ده ! :w00t:
> 
> أنا ححمل الموضوع على الجهاز
> 
> ...



طب انا مبسوطة بجد انه عجبك كدة:yahoo:
وكمان دة يشجعنى انى اجيب معلومات تانى وصور تانى عن الديناصورات
بس على فكرة انا اختك ماهو انان نونو جيرل مش بوى:t33:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## nonogirl89 (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: حديقة الديناصورات*



come with me قال:


> *الله *
> *منتهى الجمال *
> *ميرسى خااااالص على الموضوع الرااااااااااااائع*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



ميرسى ليك انت على الرد الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: حديقة الديناصورات*



Ramzi قال:


> يا سلام يا كوكي
> ايه العلم ده كله
> بعدين وين زمان ما قرأنالك موضوووع
> 
> وفعلا انا هضطر اسرق المقال لاني بحد بحب الحاجات دي



رمزى رمزى رمزىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى:new8:
هييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
امال ايه انا بنقط علم وانا ماشية اصلا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياباشا انا هغمض عينى واعمل نفسى مش واخدة بالى وانت اسرق براحتك:t23:
اعتبره بتاعك اصلا دة انت اخويا الكبيييييير​


----------



## nonogirl89 (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حديقة الديناصورات*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااااااائع جدا يانونو
> تسلم ايدك
> وفى انتظار المزيد عن الديناصورات
> مرسىىىىىىىىىى جدا على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



ميرسى ياكوكو على الرد
اى خدمة ياباشا وحاضر هجيب معلومات تانى وصور تانى طالما الموضوع عجبكم كدة
ربنا يباركك​


----------

